

Or Else – App that helps you get stuff done - asronline
http://orelseapp.github.io/

======
a3voices
If you need an app to help you get stuff done, it is a sign of problems with
the tasks at hand. Maybe the end value of these tasks isn't exciting enough.
Maybe you haven't sorted out what you truly care about.

If something feels so much like drudgery that you'd forget about it without an
app, perhaps you shouldn't be doing it at all.

~~~
asronline
But how do you truly define progress?

~~~
a3voices
The things you count as progress should be important enough that you don't
need an app to remind you. If your house is on fire, it's obvious to leave the
vicinity for example.

------
osxrand
Looks interesting (I really like the colour you've chosen as well), but does
it require Facebook (as it seems to from the landing page info)? If so,I'll be
avoiding this unfortunately.

~~~
asronline
Thanks! Yeah, so the way it works is you login with FB, create task, choose a
friend, if you didn't do it, your friend can then write a message which will
be posted through your account. Hence, they actually don't have "access" per-
se to your actual FB.

------
asronline
Would love to hear your feedback! Help us test it by joining the beta.

------
dang
We took "Show HN" out of the title. Show HN is for things that people can try
out now, not just sign up for:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
asronline
Whoops! Thanks for the heads up, dang.

